# Another Giveaway!



## Dave Martell (Oct 26, 2011)

This one comes to us as a donation from *sachem allison (Son)* :thumbsup:

We've got two brand new (still in in packaging) Henckels Miyabi 5000S 240mm gyutos to giveaway. :EDance2:

Every member of the site is eligible with no entry required. So as long as you're a member here at KKF you're going to be entered. Easy, eh?

The drawing for both knives (one each going to 2 different members) will take place on the evening of *Nov. 2*, this gives some of the lurkers a chance to join up and for the suspense to build. A random number generator will select the lucky winners.

Thanks to Son for the generous donation and good luck to all!


----------



## tgraypots (Oct 26, 2011)

I love free.....


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 26, 2011)

October 2nd? Eleven months of suspense may kill me!


----------



## bprescot (Oct 26, 2011)

October 2nd eh? So ... did I win? :wink:

Very generous Son! Thanks for the opportunity and fun!


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh snap - must go do some editing :O


----------



## mano (Oct 26, 2011)

very nice gesture!


----------



## obtuse (Oct 26, 2011)

Where do I sign up?


----------



## Mike Davis (Oct 26, 2011)

Very nice of Son to do this! And you also Dave


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 26, 2011)

Is Son trying to get on our good side?

Woo-Hoo! 1500 posts!


----------



## Andrew H (Oct 26, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Oh snap - must go do some editing :O


 
Must be nice to be able to edit after 15 minutes :razz:

Thanks for giving these away Son!


----------



## Twistington (Oct 26, 2011)

I bet Amon-Rukh will find a way to win... both of them. 

Very nice of Son to do this!


----------



## echerub (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you for your generosity, Son!


----------



## HHH Knives (Oct 26, 2011)

Awesome! Thanks my friend! And thank you Dave for putting on the giveaway!


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 26, 2011)

It is my pleasure guys, I felt we needed to have a little fun around here.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 26, 2011)

Mike Davis said:


> Very nice of Son to do this! And you also Dave




All I did was take a few pictures.....it's all Son's doing here.


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 26, 2011)

:razz:


Twistington said:


> I bet Amon-Rukh will find a way to win... both of them.
> 
> Very nice of Son to do this!


 He's the only one not allowed to play.:bat::razz:


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 26, 2011)

Twistington said:


> I bet Amon-Rukh will find a way to win... both of them.



Yeah he'll probably score both of them.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Oct 26, 2011)

Man that was easy, Thanks for paying it forward. With all these good deeds recently I feel like I need to do something for someone to balance this out.


----------



## hoop (Oct 26, 2011)

Glad I found this website, a tremendous wealth of knowledge and seems like a pretty good group of folks to boot! Thanks for running such a great program Dave!

-ah


----------



## kalaeb (Oct 26, 2011)

Awesome Son! Thank you for your generosity.


----------



## macmiddlebrooks (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks, you guys are super amazin!


----------



## unkajonet (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks, Son! Very nice of you to contribute!


----------



## The hekler (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks Son, the generosity of those on this site is really amazing, but this goes above and beyond.


----------



## add (Oct 26, 2011)

Wonderful gesture of community... thanks.


----------



## Lefty (Oct 26, 2011)

Very cool! Thanks Son.
I've beecwanting to try out a Miyabi for some time now.


----------



## EdipisReks (Oct 26, 2011)

Lefty said:


> Very cool! Thanks Son.
> I've beecwanting to try out a Miyabi for some time now.


 
x2!


----------



## MadMel (Oct 26, 2011)

Lefty said:


> Very cool! Thanks Son.
> I've beecwanting to try out a Miyabi for some time now.


 
x3!!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Oct 27, 2011)

These come with octagonal wa conversions by mhenry, right?

Thanks for giveaway Son!


----------



## Phantom9309 (Oct 27, 2011)

You guys are sure nice!


----------



## heirkb (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the giveaway! Two people will be very happy, I'm sure.


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 27, 2011)

obtuse said:


> Where do I sign up?


 
no need to sign up. it is open to everyone


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 27, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> Is Son trying to get on our good side?
> 
> Woo-Hoo! 1500 posts!


 

was I on your bad side?


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 27, 2011)

Excellent, thanks Son! With all these giveaways already in the fall, I wonder how much better it will be at Christmas 

Stefan


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 27, 2011)

sachem allison said:


> was I on your bad side?


 
You're on my best side!


----------



## Ratton (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for your generosity Son!! :beer:


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Oct 28, 2011)

sachem allison said:


> :razz:
> He's the only one not allowed to play.:bat::razz:


 Aw, geez--I don't like the looks of that guy with the baseball bat! 

I tell you guys what: if I win both, I'll immediately re-donate one back to the giveaway. The other I would probably play with a little bit and then try to figure out something else charitable to do with it. Deal?


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 28, 2011)

Amon-Rukh said:


> Aw, geez--I don't like the looks of that guy with the baseball bat!
> 
> I tell you guys what: if I win both, I'll immediately re-donate one back to the giveaway. The other I would probably play with a little bit and then try to figure out something else charitable to do with it. Deal?


 don't worry, I got more if we need it.lol:razz:


----------



## HHH Knives (Oct 28, 2011)

Son your one heck of a good guy! Thanks for your generosity. Your Blessed!


----------



## Mingooch (Oct 29, 2011)

Very generous of u.


----------



## Lucretia (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow! that is really nice!

As an old dog with abysmal knife skills, I've been thinking it's time to learn some new tricks and develop some proper technique. This would be a great way to start!


----------



## dgravel (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks Son. Increadably cool thing to do and REALLY generous.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Oct 30, 2011)

Very cool thing to d boss.....Ryan


----------



## mainaman (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for the gracious donation


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 1, 2011)

Tomorrow is the big day!


----------



## mhlee (Nov 1, 2011)

Great gesture! Thanks again!


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 1, 2011)

You guys are very welcome. It is my pleasure. Good luck everybody!


----------



## shankster (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks Son..good luck to all!


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 2, 2011)

Ok folks we have our winners! Random.org says that members *guga* & *Customfan* have new knives coming their way. Congrats guys! :EDance2:

Please send me a PM with your shipping information and I'll get the knives off to you straight away.

Thanks again to Son for the generous giveaway. :thumbsup:


----------



## The hekler (Nov 2, 2011)

Congrats guys, great show of generosity Son!


----------



## unkajonet (Nov 2, 2011)

The hekler said:


> Congrats guys, great show of generosity Son!



+1 - Congratulations! And thanks, Son!


----------



## add (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks Son for the GAW and Dave for the venue here... congrats to the winners!

:happymug:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 2, 2011)

Congrats! Pics of what you do with them please


----------



## bprescot (Nov 2, 2011)

Congrats guys! And once again big big thanks to Son for his generosity!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 2, 2011)

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## HHH Knives (Nov 2, 2011)

Congrats to you both!! 
Great giveaway, thanks for the chances..


----------



## kdeleon (Nov 2, 2011)

Congrats. I missed joining by that much.


----------



## kalaeb (Nov 2, 2011)

Nice score guys, congratulations.


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 2, 2011)

Enjoy Guys!!! congratulations!!


----------



## Lefty (Nov 2, 2011)

Congrats guys! I'm sure the new knives will be great fun.
Thanks again, Son!


----------



## jm2hill (Nov 2, 2011)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## echerub (Nov 2, 2011)

Congrats to the winners! Big thanks to Son!


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Nov 2, 2011)

What? I didn't win??? Preposterous! I demand a re-count!! In fact, I can't believe such blatant cheating is so rampant in a place like this and nobody says a thing!!!

:razz:

Congrats to the winners--hope you guys enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 2, 2011)

Amon-Rukh said:


> What? I didn't win??? Preposterous! I demand a re-count!! In fact, I can't believe such blatant cheating is so rampant in a place like this and nobody says a thing!!!
> 
> :razz:
> 
> Congrats to the winners--hope you guys enjoy! :thumbsup:


 

I was just waiting for your name to pop up as I was scrolling down the list.


----------



## jheis (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks Son. Cool gesture!

James


----------



## guga (Nov 10, 2011)

wow, I have not log-in for a few days and I have just realized that I actually won something...for the first time in my life.

Thanks to sachem allison (Son) and Dave of course.

guga


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 10, 2011)

guga said:


> wow, I have not log-in for a few days and I have just realized that I actually won something...for the first time in my life.
> 
> Thanks to sachem allison (Son) and Dave of course.
> 
> guga




Hey there you are! 

Can you PM me your address and I'll get your knife out right away.

Congrats!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 10, 2011)

guga said:


> wow, I have not log-in for a few days and I have just realized that I actually won something...for the first time in my life.
> 
> Thanks to sachem allison (Son) and Dave of course.
> 
> guga



Thats what happened to me! At KKF, things are looking up


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 3, 2011)

Well, did you guys get them? how are they? do you like them? Do they hold up well? feedback guys! good or bad.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 3, 2011)

I've only been able to send out one of the knives so far Son because I haven't got in touch with CustomFan yet.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh CustomFan? He's my neighbor. Just mail them to me, I'll walk them over. :ninja:


----------



## sachem allison (Dec 4, 2011)

no problem just curious.


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Dec 4, 2011)

Do not listen to Johndoughy. He is lying. Clearly *I* won the knife. You should send it to me. 

Also, customfan is really me anyway, so that pretty much settles it, I think. Yes. That is definitely the solution to all of this. :angel2:


----------



## Customfan (Feb 19, 2012)

I WON? Thats what I get for not reading my inbox!

WOWOWOWOWOWOW !!!! I am sooooo happy! I've never won anything!:bliss:

Thanks Sachem (son)... you are the best!

:doublethumbsup:irate1::viking::bigeek::hungry::whistling::knight:


----------



## Customfan (Feb 19, 2012)

And thanks to Dave for being gracious and helping put this together... :doublethumbsup:

I actually saw this post a while back and like I never-ever-ever win anything I thought I didn't have a snow ball chance in hell!

And to all you impostors... well ...... what can I say!!

WOW!! I still can't believe this....


:dance:


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 19, 2012)

Yup you won Victor! :happy1:

I'll get your knife off to you straight away.


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 19, 2012)

finally!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bprescot (Feb 20, 2012)

HOLY COW!! Wow, I had forgotten about this thing. Congrats Victor! Better late than never, eh?

And thanks again to Son for making it all possible!


----------



## add (Feb 20, 2012)

bprescot said:


> HOLY COW!! Wow, I had forgotten about this thing. Congrats Victor! Better late than never, eh?
> 
> *And thanks again to Son for making it all possible!*




AGREED ! !

:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Customfan (Feb 21, 2012)

Just goes to show you.... every once in a while... nice surprises do happen! :thankyou:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Feb 21, 2012)

Man! I was THIS close.


----------

